# What do you use for a slide?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Acoustic and/or Electric? Full finger or to the knuckle? Which finger?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

A glass slide, full finger but it only fit on the pinky and not much on the ring finger. That's why I love Lap Steels, you don't have to put your finger inside!


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I saw Kurt Swing hammer use a beer bottle, it was awesome!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I dont slide often, but when I do its usually with a Bic lighter.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Slooky said:


> I saw Kurt Swing hammer use a beer bottle, it was awesome!


Thats my buddies uncle; I was at his place a few days ago watching some of Kurts youtube clips. Self taught and not big on theory but a very creative individual.

I first used an old sparkplug socket then moved on to brass and finally to glass. I've done the beer bottle thing and its very hard to do well and make it sound decent.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Moosehead said:


> Thats my buddies uncle; I was at his place a few days ago watching some of Kurts youtube clips. Self taught and not big on theory but a very creative individual.
> 
> I first used an old sparkplug socket then moved on to brass and finally to glass. I've done the beer bottle thing and its very hard to do well and make it sound decent.


My bandmate nails the beer bottle pretty damn well. Buts he's no Danny Gatton.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Usually third (ring) finger, rarely pinky. It depends on the slide how I wear it, full finger and to the next knuckle. Rock slides in both glass and brass, custom made ceramic slides, Dunlop and Sir Ramic ceramic slides, Dunlop pyrex slides, wine and beer bottlenecks, Coricidin bottle reproductions, and a variety more. Electric and acoustic, prefer resonators.

My usual preference is a ceramic slide unless I'm otherwise looking for a specific tone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I fool around with slide--and have been learning it on & off over time.

As for the slide--I prefer brass, I have tried chrome, copper & glass.
I usually wear it on my pinky and full finger.

I mostly play it on electric (My acoustics a re classical & a 12 string.)
I have a LP copy I have set up for slide & usually tuned to Open G.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Brass slide


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

On my reso it's brass on the pinky to the knuckle, on electric it's glass, same position.

I've got a box of dozens of different styles, sizes and materials, but the one I've been playing with the longest and like the most is the Rock Slide, Landreth signature version. It's their small one, which fits my pinky perfectly with no unwanted movement, but long enough for 6 string coverage. Their regular small size can only cover 3 strings or so. I've got the ball tip one too and it fits just as well, but I like the little cut-out for my ring finger.

The Rock Slide | The Bros. Landreth Signature Guitar Slide


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Shubb Pearce for lap and glass for standing up, on ring finger.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ring finger, dunlop glass on electric, thick walled steel on acoustic. Love ceramic too, but I always break them. I have made a few using wine bottle necks, they feel great because of the taper.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ring finger, to the knuckle, Dunlop thick walled glass slide. But I also have a thick brass slide and a Dunlop Blues Bottle slide.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Love ceramic too, but I always break them.


This is one reason I don't use ceramic or glass.
Although the sound of brass also suits me better.
And I have a glass slide that came with my cardboard cigarbox type guitar...


----------

